# Joey Pipa's WCF study guide



## raekwon (Jun 6, 2008)

Looking for opinions on Dr. Pipa's _Westminster Confession of Faith Study Book_, folks. I have the G. I. Williamson book and found it pretty useful, but this one looks pretty good as well.

How's it laid-out, structured, etc? How useful have you folks found it in comparison to Williamson and Sproul's WCF volumes?


----------



## InevitablyReformed (Jun 6, 2008)

Raekwon,

My wife and I are currently going through it. We have found it very helpful and illuminating. I have not read throught the Williamson edition so I can't help you there.

The guide goes through the confession chronologically. At the beginning of each lesson there are assignments to read through any portions of the 3FU and the shorter and larger catechisms that pertain to the lesson. Each lesson has quite a bit of reading to do before you dig into the questions. For the actually study guide questions, you must look up and compare Scripture. My wife and I are amazed at how well all Scripture supports itself and the WCF. You must also constantly refer to the WCF and shorter and larger catechisms. 

In my humble opinion, Pipa does a great job. Hope this helps.

BTW, the Pipa edition has the 3FU, shorter, larger, and the WCF in the back of the book

Daniel


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 6, 2008)

I haven't seen it that I recall. Chronologically? Do you mean chapter by chapter?


InevitablyReformed said:


> Raekwon,
> 
> My wife and I are currently going through it. We have found it very helpful and illuminating. I have not read throught the Williamson edition so I can't help you there.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 6, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I haven't seen it that I recall.
> 
> 
> 
> > Christian Focus publish it (I think).


----------



## jwithnell (Jun 6, 2008)

This is so providential! I was looking at this book last night at the WTS bookstore site and wishing I could see more of it. We are considering books to use for homeschooling our high school-aged son next year. It seems that there are many commentaries out there, but few that seek to lead a student through the material.

BTW, I have Mr. Williamson's edition of the Vos commentary on the Larger Catechism and can be pretty enthusiastic about his work.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 6, 2008)

Pipa's study guide does not cover every chapter of the WCF, as I recall. Between the two, I would recommend Williamson over Pipa.


----------



## raekwon (Jun 6, 2008)

InevitablyReformed said:


> You must also constantly refer to the WCF and shorter and larger catechisms.
> 
> ( . . . )
> 
> BTW, the Pipa edition has the 3FU, shorter, larger, and the WCF in the back of the book



These two facts will probably make this even more useful to me. I've started studying to be licensed to preach in my presbytery, and I'd like a stronger grounding not only in the Westminster Standards, but in other Reformed documents.

Ordered it from the WTS Bookstore last night (along with a new ESV bible). Thanks!


----------



## raekwon (Jun 6, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Pipa's study guide does not cover every chapter of the WCF, as I recall. Between the two, I would recommend Williamson over Pipa.



Thanks, Andrew. I have a feeling that using each one to fill in the others' gaps will be beneficial for me.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 6, 2008)

I looked over my copy of Pipa's book again. The study guide is arranged for topical review. Most topics in the WCF (American version) and 3FU are covered, but he does not discuss the civil magistrate at all, for example. 

Williamson does a pretty good job in most places and is thorough. That's what my PCA pastor used when I first studied the WCF. Williamson's guide examines the 1646 WCF, rather than the American version, although he takes issue with WCF 23.3, for example. 

If you are only looking at modern expositions of the WCF, rather than classics such as Robert Shaw, A.A. Hodge or David Dickson, then I would commend _Faith of Our Fathers: A Commentary on the Westminster Confession of Faith_ by Wayne R. Spear. 

Faith of Our Fathers


----------



## Gloria (Jun 6, 2008)

raekwon said:


> Looking for opinions on Dr. Pipa's _Westminster Confession of Faith Study Book_, folks. I have the G. I. Williamson book and found it pretty useful, but this one looks pretty good as well.
> 
> How's it laid-out, structured, etc? How useful have you folks found it in comparison to Williamson and Sproul's WCF volumes?



I don't have the others to compare it to but I like it.


----------



## Reformed Musings (Jun 6, 2008)

I haven't been through Pipa's volume, but I have always preferred Robert Shaw's as an excellent exposition. I have Dr. Sproul's 3-volume set and find it very helpful as well. I have Williamson and Hodge, but prefer Shaw and Sproul.


----------



## Clay7926 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm also working through Pipa's book, and so far I've found it pretty thorough. I think the most beneficial aspect of it is having the major confessions and catechisms (WLC, WSC and the Heidelberg) all in one volume. That, and the volume is a good reminder of how there really is nothing new under the sun, as it seems that issues that we modern believers struggle with now were answered in some form by the divines of old.


----------



## Scott1 (Jul 6, 2008)

raekwon said:


> Looking for opinions on Dr. Pipa's _Westminster Confession of Faith Study Book_, folks. I have the G. I. Williamson book and found it pretty useful, but this one looks pretty good as well.
> 
> How's it laid-out, structured, etc? How useful have you folks found it in comparison to Williamson and Sproul's WCF volumes?




I have not read Dr Pipa's commentary. From what I know of Dr Pipa, I expect his work will be well-written and sound.

Since others are commenting on Mr Williamson's and Dr Sproul's work let me say the following about them:

Mr Williamson's book is a Study Guide, especially suitable for classes with questions and answers. It has the clearest answers for laymen and church officers I have ever seen. I have both the first and second edition- I like the type font better in the older edition and having in it the 1646 (original) version, at least to see what was changed (which was not much). This Study Guide is a great reference for questions that come up about the Westminster Confession from time to time.

Dr Sproul's book is a commentary. Truths we Confess is very clear and gives a lot of background, history and discussion about the broader issues being touched on by the particular section of the Westminster Confession. As always, he is superbly gifted in making difficult theological concepts understandable. I am only half way through the three volume set but already am referring to and re-reading it.

Every Reformed and Presbyterian Christian needs these books in order of priority:

1) Bible (a KJV and an NIV or ESV)
2) Westminster Standards
3) _The Westminster Confession of Faith for Study Classes_ (Williamson)
4) _Truths we Confess_ (Sproul)


----------



## Clay7926 (Jul 6, 2008)

Scott1 said:


> Mr Williamson's book is a Study Guide, especially suitable for classes with questions and answers. *It has the clearest answers for laymen and church officers I have ever seen.* I have both the first and second edition- I like the type font better in the older edition and having in it the 1646 (original) version, at least to see what was changed (which was not much). This Study Guide is a great reference for questions that come up about the Westminster Confession from time to time.
> 
> Dr Sproul's book is a commentary. Truths we Confess is very clear and gives a lot of background, history and discussion about the broader issues being touched on by the particular section of the Westminster Confession. As always, he is superbly gifted in making difficult theological concepts understandable. I am only half way through the three volume set but already am referring to and re-reading it.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the clarification, Scott1. I've seen Sproul's series at MonergismBooks, and your description of Williamson's book sounds like it's what I'll need in addition to Pipa's book. I'll be adding both to my library soon.


----------

